# Help wiring switch panel



## Firescooby (Jun 14, 2012)

I got this switch panel for my boat, but it had no instructions.

Can y'all explain how I wire this thing up? It appears all the switches are "daisy-chained" together.

Thanks


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 14, 2012)

From the pics, it doesnt look daisy chained, they all share a common ground, but the positive terminals look separate for each switch.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jun 14, 2012)

Is that backing plate plastic or metal?


----------



## Firescooby (Jun 14, 2012)

TheMaestro said:


> From the pics, it doesnt look daisy chained, they all share a common ground, but the positive terminals look separate for each switch.



The only loose wires are the black wires though.

How do I wire it?


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 14, 2012)

On second look, are the negqtive wires just 'free' or are they attached to the panel? In one oic i can see the wire end, on the other pic they look like they are attached to the panel


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 14, 2012)

Can u post another pic of the back, but the whole thing?


----------



## Firescooby (Jun 14, 2012)

That middle picture is of the whole thing.

I dont have it with me right now, but the black wires are loose.


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok so in that pic you see the eyelet thats on a wire, that wire runs down the lenghth of thw switches and is soldered at eqch one, is that correct?


----------



## Firescooby (Jun 14, 2012)

TheMaestro said:


> Ok so in that pic you see the eyelet thats on a wire, that wire runs down the lenghth of thw switches and is soldered at eqch one, is that correct?



Yes


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 14, 2012)

Is there another eylet on the other end running the opposite side of thebswitches?


----------



## Firescooby (Jun 14, 2012)

TheMaestro said:


> Is there another eylet on the other end running the opposite side of thebswitches?


No, that's it


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 14, 2012)

So that wire withthe eylet acts like a bus for your switches, so when its hookedup to the + and you flick a switch, it becomes active. From the switch it goes through the red wire through the fuse, then it would seem continue through the black wire. This is the part thatnmixes me up because if the blaxk wire was red, then it would seem logical, it then goes to your device, as a + and then you hook the - of the device to a separate - bus bar. But because the wire coming out is black, its confusing.


----------



## Firescooby (Jun 15, 2012)

TheMaestro said:


> So that wire withthe eylet acts like a bus for your switches, so when its hookedup to the + and you flick a switch, it becomes active. From the switch it goes through the red wire through the fuse, then it would seem continue through the black wire. This is the part thatnmixes me up because if the blaxk wire was red, then it would seem logical, it then goes to your device, as a + and then you hook the - of the device to a separate - bus bar. But because the wire coming out is black, its confusing.



What exactly do you mean when you say a seperate bus bar? I'm at work until tomorrow morning and don't have the unit with me.

So as you understand it, the black wire would go to the positive wire for my lights, etc, and then wire the light to a wire going to the negative side of the battery?


----------



## RivRunR (Jun 15, 2012)

Firescooby said:


> What exactly do you mean when you say a separate bus bar? I'm at work until tomorrow morning and don't have the unit with me.
> So as you understand it, the black wire would go to the positive wire for my lights, etc, and then wire the light to a wire going to the negative side of the battery?


A busbar is just a separate connection point for the negative side of the device (lights, etc) that you are running thru the switch panel. That way you only have one wire on the negative battery post that connects to the bus, instead of running everything to the battery and having a mess. Here's an example of one: Blue Seas Mini Bus

And yes, it looks like (and I agree with Maestro, using black sure made it confusing!) that the black wires from the panel connect to the + side of your lights etc.


----------



## Firescooby (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 15, 2012)

Keep us posted with your progress, and if you can find the brand name of the panel, post it here in case someone has the same one with the same question about


----------



## Firescooby (Jun 15, 2012)

TheMaestro said:


> Keep us posted with your progress, and if you can find the brand name of the panel, post it here in case someone has the same one with the same question about



I think its a Marpac


----------

